# Never Seemed to Warm Up



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have 5 mice, all of whom have come from petstores though I would have preferred to get them from a breeder however there are none in my area. That aside, all of them but one have warmed up to me and I have had them for awhile now. When I approach the cage they all like to run from me but once I have them out they all like to crawl on me and let me pet them. One however (Molly) refuses to come near me and freaks out when I approach her and I don't know why. I'm wondering if maybe its because she was badly handled by the pet store worker (which I was angry about). She bit the worker in response to the bad handling (which I was secretly pleased about). Maybe its just her personality (she also exercises non stop) but I would love to be able to interact with her like I do with the others. Any tips?


----------



## olivyewfarm (Oct 8, 2013)

I would approach her so that she can see you coming. Talk to the mice so they know you're there. Hold your hand palm up in the cage perhaps with a treat. Let her explore you and don't chase her around the cage. If your other mice will come up to you for attention, she may follow suit. She may never become tame, some animals don't, but I hope she does.  Take your time with her.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have spent lots of time with them and even the more timid ones will interact with me, but she almost avoids me even when I have treats. I guess I'll keep trying, thanks for your reply


----------

